# Is the container large enough for my adult ghost mantis?



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi, my ghost mantis molted into adult today (hooray!), the body length increase quite a bit too, so will the container (32 oz) be too small for her?


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 25, 2005)

And You Didn't Send The Picture To Me 

I would make it a little longer, but, it is a good fit.

Better than an old tennis ball container


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2005)

I wouldn't say it's better than old tennis ball container but ghost mantis hardly move except during catching flies or molting so I thought the 32 oz container would do, but since she is an adult now she may move around more often for food I dunno. The container is about 7" tall, and she's about 55 mm (i'm not sure didn't measure it). Also, the male ghost mantis has molted into adult so i'm thinking of puting this adult pair in the "keeper critters" cage which is about 3.5"x5"x6".


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks Leah, will do that. They both molted yesterday about the same time. I will keep them in the same container for another 2 weeks before putting them together in a larger critter keeper cage.

One question not related to this section. I will be away from home for a week, will the adult female be starved if not feeding for a week?


----------

